# Cycling a 5.5 Gallon Tank?



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

I just set up a new 5.5 gallon tank and I was wondering about how long it would be for it to cycle. I added water from an established tank in the filter and in the tank. Then filled the rest up with conditioned tap water.
I wont be adding any fish anytime soon. I actually set it up for my baby mystery snails. I have to start separating the bigger ones from the smaller ones. Right now there is only sand and one little decoration. At some point I want to add live plants to it. So here are my questions.

1.) How long could it take to cycle?
2.) Should I do any water changes while it is cycling?
3.) Can I put the snails in there after 24 hours or should I wait longer?
4.) When could I add plants to it?

And I was also thinking about putting some MTS in there too.
Thank you!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Cycling can take as short as 4 weeks the way you're doing it. The best way to keep track and to tell if your tank is cycled is to use this: Amazon.com: API Freshwater Master Test Kit: Pet Supplies 

Snails are a good ammonia source to feed you cycling bacteria. They can tolerate >2.0ppm ammonia (at least mine did).

Water doesn't contain much bacteria. Transfer substrate or filter media. That's where the bacteria live.

---Change water as necessary to keep ammonia <2.0ppm
---Put the snails in now. 
---Add plants anytime.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Okay. Thank you. I already have one of those testing kits. Ill probably test the water tonight and add in some of the Malaysian trumpet snails after I test the water. I don't want to add the other snails till I get some plants in there. 

Can I just swish the filter media around in the new tank?


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

So I tested the water tonight and this is what I got:
pH: 7.6
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 5.0ppm
And I do have hard water.

I added in some MTS and mystery snails too and one piece of anacharis.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Sure. Start building your tank. Snails, plants, whatever.

If you can put some seeded (with bacteria) substrate (gravel, whatever) or some seeded filter media into your cycling filter. Bacteria live on surfaces. That's why actual physical surfaces are needed. 

A third of your seeded filter media will not disrupt the cycle of the donor tank. Or a shot-glass full of gravel. That's the most effective way to go


----------



## Illhearted (Sep 23, 2013)

I stuffed a handful of gravel from an established tank in my filter cartridge. You can also take the gravel and put it into a meshbag (they sell them at petsmart for $0.99) and stuff that in the filter.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's the tank:









I put a couple shot glasses in the tank with some gravel. 

This is the test I got before I did a water change:
pH- 7.6
Ammonia- 1.0 ppm
Nitrite- .25 ppm
Nitrate- 5.0 ppm

I did a 50% water change and this is what I got after.
pH- 7.6
Ammonia- .25 ppm
Nitrite- 0 ppm
Nitrate- 5.0 ppm

Do I need to keep doing water changes till Ammonia and Nitrate levels are at 0ppm?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

No. As long as there are no fish in there, you're doing a fishless cycle using snails as the ammonia source. You can let the ammonia rise to 2.0ppm before doing a 50% change. The idea is to keep the ammonia between 1.0ppm and 2.0ppm until the bacteria bring it down to 0.0ppm. Same with nitrite. Don't forget to feed the snails.

I used "shotglass" as an example of an appropriate measure. That gravel will work more efficiently in your filter, or at least in the filter flow.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

The snails will be ok with the high levels? And I'll get something to put the gravel in so I can put it in the filter.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Mystery snails, Nerites, pond snails all seem pretty rugged to me. I've had pond snails in cycling tanks up to 5.0ppm ammonia.

and:
---turn the temperature up >82* 
---run your fiter on high. 
---Keep it dark unless or until you have plants
.


----------



## Illhearted (Sep 23, 2013)

ilykadothechacha said:


> The snails will be ok with the high levels? And I'll get something to put the gravel in so I can put it in the filter.


Like I already mentioned in a prior post, you can either do a small mesh big, found at petsmart, or a pouch made from pantyhose, tied at the top.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

So I put a little bit of the filter media from an established tank in the filter and I have been keeping the ammonia under 2.0ppm. What should the nitrIte and nitrAte levels be at? When I tested the water tonight nitrIte was .50ppm and nitrAte was at 5.0ppm. Also, how will I know the tank has been cycled? Everything stays at 0?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You'll know it's cycle when the ammonia and nitrite read 0.0ppm and the nitrate increases slightly every week.

My slow computer finally loaded a picture of your tank. Is that a soil base with a sand cap on it? It looks like you're setting up to build a NPT, is that right? If that is the case, you should get over to the "Betta Planted Tank" section of this forum and get some coaching from the knowledgeable members there. I think you should be planting instead of worrying about cycling. But they would know better than me.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

There isn't any soil. Its just sand.


----------

